# vinyl decal stickers, car windshield???



## Dave 2006 (Apr 13, 2006)

hey gang, 

do anyone know of any good companies online that produce those vinyl car stickers for the car windshield?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> do anyone know of any good companies online that produce those vinyl car stickers for the car windshield?


Do you need just the vinyl, so you can make your own decals, or are you looking for a company to produce some decals for you?

If you need a company to produce the decals for you, we have probably hundreds of members here in the forums who have the equipment and supplies to make professional decals  If you'd like to do business with someone from the forum, you can post a service request in our classifieds area here.

If you need a place that sells the vinyl, I think there are several vendors that can be found in the decals search here.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

dave?? are you talking about.. ones that stay on.. or cling material..that you take off and on. or perferated one way view..?


----------



## Dave 2006 (Apr 13, 2006)

i dont have the equipment to do it myself. i need about 50 of them made for me. as far as the way that they stick, im not sure. i guess which ever the more common way is. i would want it to sustain the whether, yet not be too hard to remove.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

The outdoor vinyl such as ORACAL works just fine for vehicle grapics


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Dave 2006 said:


> i dont have the equipment to do it myself. i need about 50 of them made for me. as far as the way that they stick, im not sure. i guess which ever the more common way is. i would want it to sustain the whether, yet not be too hard to remove.


Sounds like posting a request in the classifieds might be a good way to go then. I'm sure that there are members here who can do the job for you


----------



## EDWIN ACOSTA (Mar 30, 2008)

dave 2006 said:


> hey gang,
> 
> do anyone know of any good companies online that produce those vinyl car stickers for the car windshield?


 hello friend i can make windshield decals ....


----------



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

So can I. Shoot me a PM with what you want and maybe we can figure something out.


----------



## EDWIN ACOSTA (Mar 30, 2008)

Ok thank you...
I guess you will make them..


----------



## Custom411 (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi, I can make you windshield graphics very inexpensive...I will beat ANY $quote$. I have every color and could ship them to you in only 2 days!!! If you need 50, I can give you a great deal!! Im a licensed business. Write back if you are interested. You can e-mail me at [email protected]. Hope to hear back soon!


----------



## EDWIN ACOSTA (Mar 30, 2008)

HELLO I CAN MAKE WINDSHIELD DECALS


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Dude this post was made over 2 years ago! Im pretty sure the guy got what he wanted by now.


----------



## Lescliff (Dec 8, 2011)

Well, there are hundreds of companies offering printing services. Online companies offer different features and charges as compared to the traditional offline companies. Both have got various characteristics. Offline companies give you customized and quality printing that you can also feel and touch by visiting their outlet. On the other hand, few reputed online companies also offer quality printing services for custom decals with customized facilities. Some of the companies are also offering free shipment facilities to all the customers. 



___________
custom stickers


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Two funny - who is providing answers for a two year old post. So I am thinking a very patient supply. Decals do not get better with age, the contrary is true.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

idonaldson said:


> Two funny - who is providing answers for a two year old post.


Two years... the OP was from 2007!  I just love it when these old one pop up!


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Everyone starts out somewhere - I think I used to be guilty in the beginning until I learned how to read the posts. I know some are trying to get their posts up so they can post adds and feel these are harmless, but at what risk. Just SMH - always looking to help - BTW these rank right up there with the ones looking for information that would be quicker and more plentiful by googling - which is what was done by the person that answered


----------

